# Browning Citori rods V.S. Quantum tour edition



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

Anyone have these rods? How are they?


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

The Citori just came out so I do not think that any one would of had a chance to try them out. I have not personally had a chance to play with it yet at Bass Pro Shop. In case you did not know the Browning fishing products are manufactured by Bass Pro Shop. If you have a chance to go to Bass Pro play with it in your hands and see how it feels and whether you like the way it feels.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

I have a Browning Citori 6'10" heavy action that I have had for two years. I use it for jigs in heavy jigs in deep water. It is a great rod for how I am using it. I also have a Tour Edition 7' Medium that I wa using for rattle baits. It was my favorite rod for that technique until I broke the tip. Bass Pro Shops does not manufacture any rods or anything else just a Sears does not manufacture tools. Someonelse manufactures them to their specifications. In my opinion you are better off to look for a manufacturer that specializes in rods instead of a house brand.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I messed with one at BPS and I thought it felt good to me. I have a few All Stars that are awesome, just thought about trying something different.


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

bps owns browning now.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

i have 2 quantum tour edition rods. one 7' mh. for pitching and a 6'6'' mh. for spinnerbaits. i love them! i also have a couple bps rods and have no complaints with them. rumor has it browning makes their rods, so i'd imagine the browning rods are just as good. if you want another option, gander mountains guide series rods are nothing to look down upon. been very pleased with them for all sorts of techniques.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

BPS has purchased the exclusive rights to be the sole distributor for Browing.


----------



## BowKat04 (Feb 27, 2005)

I went out to BPS yesterday and they were all sold out the Browning Citori rods. I ended up leaving with a Falcon rod.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Not at all a bad choice BowKat.


----------

